# Regarding Bowden Spacelanders



## balloontirecruiser (Aug 10, 2008)

I've always thought the Bowden Spacelanders are really special; and for curiousity's sake, would like to know what a nice one goes for. I'm not looking to buy one, I am just hoping to find out the average price. Does anybody here know what a Bowden Spacelander is worth?


----------



## rjs5700 (Aug 10, 2008)

A few years ago (8-10yrs) the repops or "a continuation of the originals" were selling for around $4500 and the good originals were a little more. I have seen them priced as high as $7500 but I don't know if any ever sold for that kind of money. In todays market I doubt if they would bring that much, but who knows?
John


----------



## walter branche (Aug 10, 2008)

*bowdens*

between 1989 and 1991 i sold them for 6,500 to 7,500, a friend of mine found 18 bowdens in a lawn mower shop,in 1987,he payed 800.00 for 18,. 1n 1990 ,i payed 5000,for a nice red one,, it is in burgwardts museum in new york,they payed 7,500,after i got ben bowden to sign .....,it..------there is no set price ,a few years ago ,a good one sold for 3500, we hope you find a bowden, walter branche


----------



## balloontirecruiser (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks! That's incredible info! I hope to find one someday... I CAN"T BELIEVE that your friend found 18 and made off with them for $800, he has to be the luckiest guy alive.


----------



## walter branche (Aug 11, 2008)

*bowdens*

hopefully scott from the cabe will post a photo i took of 9 bowdens in my yard ,i called it the bowden sun dial, i took them down to ben bowdens and we filmed him signing  all 9 .those were the good ole days ,, thanks walter branche


----------



## sm2501 (Aug 11, 2008)

This isn't the picture that Walter is referring to, for some reason I do not have it on my desktop, I am hoping it is on my laptop which I left at work. I will look tomorrow, but enjoy this one!


----------



## sm2501 (Aug 11, 2008)

Eureka! I found it!


----------



## sm2501 (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks very much to Walter Branche for supplying these photos. I will be posting more as time allows.


----------



## balloontirecruiser (Aug 11, 2008)

Thank You Scott and Walter,

Those are fantastic! Thank you so much for posting them, those are some really cool pictures. I'd really like to find one of these someday.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 11, 2008)

I have a bunch of photos from an ebay auction a few years ago if you want I can post them the bike is absolutely stunning! and Walter, it's just wrong to show us those photos, I know you've had more better stuff but you don't have to rub it in  



Scott


----------



## balloontirecruiser (Aug 11, 2008)

Hi Scott,

Yes feel free to post them all, you need not ask you know  Was the Bowden on Ebay yours or was it just something you saw? Either way I'm very jealous. I have to say I've gained a little hope though, after seeing how many more pictures and actual Bowdens seem to be floating about out there than I expected to find.


----------



## walter branche (Aug 12, 2008)

*bowden*

hi, thanks , the blue bowden is my first one to ever get signed by ben, if you look at the photo,you can see the signature on the fiberglass triangle ,under the seat,, the black bowden was paul grimshaws, it is in the bicycle museum of america, in new bremen ohio....thanks for showing the sundial photo,, also the photo of the bowdens discovered in the lawn mower shop,,someday,somehow-- i will- you tube- some of the film of ben bowden signing ,, thanks aqgain to the cabe members,walter branche


----------



## sm2501 (Aug 12, 2008)

Here's a better picture of the autograph.


----------



## walter branche (Aug 12, 2008)

*black bowden*

hi, that is my black bowden, it came from the lawn mower shop, it was bought un-assembled, it had never been in the sunlight-i payed 5,000 in 1991 for that bike ,, thanks to scott , for sharing the photos ,,walter branche--also on the blue bowdens seat ,you can almost see where willie g davidson, chief designer for harley davidson,signed it ,i would ride an antique bike in the harley parade that was held in daytona every bike week.. willie would always say thanks,--for coming..


----------



## Zaz (Jun 15, 2009)

Until I read an article in the American Bicyclist, I have always thought there was "something" (I mean a frame) in the fiberglass body.

Does someone have a photo of a Spacelander shell opened? 

I am very curious to know the secret of the Spacelander...

Good day, sunshine.


----------



## walter branche (Jun 15, 2009)

*bowden shell*

i have the photos of the inside shell ,photos are from ben bowden during assembly ..,,,send me your address and i will send it to you thanks walter branche  wbranche@cfl.rr.com


----------



## walter branche (Jun 15, 2009)

*frame*

also there is no inside frame ,the repros have an inside frame,, i have the original repro inside frame photos ,if anyone wants to see what it looks like..thanks pb


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Jun 15, 2009)

*Bowden Spacelanders*

If Someone Could Get Confirmed Orders With Front Money Would It Be Possible To Reproduce Them.


----------



## Zaz (Jun 23, 2009)

walter branche said:


> i have the photos of the inside shell ,photos are from ben bowden during assembly ..,,,send me your address and i will send it to you thanks walter branche  wbranche@cfl.rr.com




I sent you my email address.


----------



## highwheelerboy25 (Jan 31, 2019)

walter branche said:


> *frame*
> 
> also there is no inside frame ,the repros have an inside frame,, i have the original repro inside frame photos ,if anyone wants to see what it looks like..thanks pb



I would like to see!


----------



## vincev (Jan 31, 2019)

I think Bicycle Heaven has some.I dont know if they are for sale.


----------



## rideahiggins (Feb 1, 2019)

About 10-12 years ago someone on I think it was Detroit Craigslist had the plugs to make the molds to make the parts for the Bowden. I should have bought them. Maybe someone knows what happened to them.


----------

